# Trek Mamba vs Scott Aspect 29er vs Cannondale Trail SL2 29er vs Specialized Carve 29e



## intensity112 (Jun 8, 2009)

Basically ive decided to go for a Hardtail 29er over a 26 FS. I am going to be riding more fast flowy trails, and there isnt a whole lot of rocks and roots where i live.

I want to try and keep the price under $1000.

So far im considering
Trek Mamba
Scott Aspect
Cannondale Trail SL# 29er

The LBS in my area carries: Trek, Cannondale, Scott, Giant and Specialized.

Are there any advantages for any of the said manufacturers or bikes? 

ANY and ALL suggestions welcome, please help me pick!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

No important differences between any of the manufacturers you have listed. They all pick and choose where they spend money and where they save money, but in general they'll all work out to be roughly equivalent. 

Or I should say that at the same rough pricepoint those five major manufacturers will equip their bikes such that they are competitive with each other. For you, the consumer, that means that you can choose any one of those manufacturers and be confident that you aren't getting screwed. 

My standard bike advice applies here: ride everything in your price range and buy the one you like the most. Don't count out 26" hardtails, even though they are becoming increasingly rare at that price point. The absolute most important thing when buying a bike is that you are comfortable on it and that you like riding the thing.


----------



## intensity112 (Jun 8, 2009)

good advice, i guess ill have to spend some time and ride a few.

It looks like the Scott Aspect is going for $860, the Trek Mamba $1000. At this price point which would be the better buy?

Aspect: Aspect 29 Sport - SCOTT Sports

Mamba: Trek Bicycle

And maybe a Carve for comparison?: Specialized Bicycle Components : Carve Comp 29


----------



## GOTA (Apr 21, 2011)

Ride all 4, even if it's just around a parking lot, and eliminate the ones that don't fit. Riding is always the first step. Once you do that then you start to look at the components.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

intensity112 said:


> good advice, i guess ill have to spend some time and ride a few.
> 
> It looks like the Scott Aspect is going for $860, the Trek Mamba $1000. At this price point which would be the better buy?


I'm not kidding; there is nothing on any of these bikes that automatically overrides the need to pick the one you like best. No part, no feature, no shiny metal thing attached to the frame is worth ignoring which one you like riding most on any of those bikes.

Let's say that you threw in a bike that was $500, then we might have an issue there and suggest another bike, but like I said before; these bikes are roughly equivalent and there's no right answer to which one is best for you.


----------



## Atl-Biker (Feb 8, 2012)

intensity112 said:


> good advice, i guess ill have to spend some time and ride a few.
> 
> It looks like the Scott Aspect is going for $860, the Trek Mamba $1000. At this price point which would be the better buy?
> 
> ...


The Carve Comp does seem to be better specd (brakes,fork, drivetrain) but also has a higher price tag as well.

I rode the Carve and wasn't crazy about the fit FOR ME. I really liked the way the Fisher's rode (almost got the Cobia) as well as the Scott.

I went with a Felt Nine sport but I must have test rode 8-10 different bikes and that one just felt like it fit the best to me. It wasn't originally in the running but I it felt the best and I got a good deal as well.

Keep in mind in regards ot your budget, I have spent AT LEAST $200 on misc. items since my bike purchase (shorts, water bottle, jersey's, Helmet, sunglasses, etc. etc.). Of course if you have that kind of stuff you are ahead of the curve.

I was warned about that on here and I am glad I listened as I was originally going to spend 1500 on a bike alone. Now that I think about it I probably spent closer to 400 on misc. stuff when I add in my camelback and my second Helmet (really bad wreck) lol.


----------

